# AEW Rampage: American God's edition



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

And remember - it airs at 9 this week


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hook is going to go full Human Suplex Machine on Bear Bronson I think - just keep dumping him on his "head". Just like I suspect Hook and Fuego Del Sol did that match 100x at NF before they did it in front of a crowd, I think Hook and Bear will have done this match dozens of times.

Does Sammy get heel heat from breaking up with Pam? Will be interesting since he's facing Cody here. I think Sammy and Tay could end up an on-screen heel pairing out of this. Conti will face the brunt - already bullied off twitter.

If they really leaned in quick, you could have Brandi involve herself and Tay come out to counteract her presence. Also Conti added to IC, and eventually being it's Yoko Ono could work as well.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Am I the only one who thinks Cody should win the TNT title? He's controversial, drawing lots of attention and I think there'd be some interest in seeing how his character evolves with 'his' title. It could blow up his ego, making him even more insufferable.

Also, dare I say it, but I think Cody has been losing too much. Yes, he gets the blow off wins but there's still the feeling that he's pretty easy to beat now compared to before. He's 2-3 in his last five singles matches.

I like Sammy but I his reign is sort of meandering with good matches but nothing really establishing him. I still think he has a lot of work to do in order to become a regular upper card guy. Eventually, a teacher vs. student program with Jericho could be the making of him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Cody should win the TNT title? He's controversial, drawing lots of attention and I think there'd be some interest in seeing how his character evolves with 'his' title. It could blow up his ego, making him even more insufferable.
> 
> Also, dare I say it, but I think Cody has been losing too much. Yes, he gets the blow off wins but there's still the feeling that he's pretty easy to beat now compared to before. He's 2-3 in his last five singles matches.
> 
> I like Sammy but I his reign is sort of meandering with good matches but nothing really establishing him. I still think he has a lot of work to do in order to become a regular upper card guy. Eventually, a teacher vs. student program with Jericho could be the making of him.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> What is your guess for the third match?


Every year my local news makes it a big deal about donating an unwrapped toy for the Toys for Tots program and giving back to those less fortunate. I'm hoping instead of a third match on Rampage maybe Khan can do something similar with Hook. Like make a Toys for Hookers program where AEW fans can bring an unwrapped toy to be donated to the Hookers less fortunate. It would get Hook even more over than he already is and it would bring Christmas joy to all the Hookers this holiday season and beyond. And we can all watch just a small segment of it on Rampage during this time of the year.

I know Rampage is filmed already, but this is an idea hopefully next year or even next week Khan can still implement.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Cody should win the TNT title? He's controversial, drawing lots of attention and I think there'd be some interest in seeing how his character evolves with 'his' title. It could blow up his ego, making him even more insufferable.
> 
> Also, dare I say it, but I think Cody has been losing too much. Yes, he gets the blow off wins but there's still the feeling that he's pretty easy to beat now compared to before. He's 2-3 in his last five singles matches.
> 
> I like Sammy but I his reign is sort of meandering with good matches but nothing really establishing him. I still think he has a lot of work to do in order to become a regular upper card guy. Eventually, a teacher vs. student program with Jericho could be the making of him.


Sammy bores the hell out of me so why not


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Cody should win the TNT title? He's controversial, drawing lots of attention and I think there'd be some interest in seeing how his character evolves with 'his' title. It could blow up his ego, making him even more insufferable.
> 
> Also, dare I say it, but I think Cody has been losing too much. Yes, he gets the blow off wins but there's still the feeling that he's pretty easy to beat now compared to before. He's 2-3 in his last five singles matches.
> 
> I like Sammy but I his reign is sort of meandering with good matches but nothing really establishing him. I still think he has a lot of work to do in order to become a regular upper card guy. Eventually, a teacher vs. student program with Jericho could be the making of him.


I'd do it. Cody is one of the most discussion-worthy parts of the show. Plus, this would piss a lot of people off.

The only thing I don't like is this is on Rampage and that result would be very hard to avoid as a spoiler lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Cody should win the TNT title? He's controversial, drawing lots of attention and I think there'd be some interest in seeing how his character evolves with 'his' title. It could blow up his ego, making him even more insufferable.
> 
> Also, dare I say it, but I think Cody has been losing too much. Yes, he gets the blow off wins but there's still the feeling that he's pretty easy to beat now compared to before. He's 2-3 in his last five singles matches.
> 
> I like Sammy but I his reign is sort of meandering with good matches but nothing really establishing him. I still think he has a lot of work to do in order to become a regular upper card guy. Eventually, a teacher vs. student program with Jericho could be the making of him.


I'm with you.
Cody has been WOAT TV but Sammy hasn't been interesting since winning the belt, and I think his ring work is poor and I don't enjoy his matches. I think Cody's heat will be great as TNT champion, he'll overshadow Page though.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Needless to say I can't wait.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

taking the tnt title off of miro was a mistake.

Both he and the title could be in such a better place than they are right now.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Come on Cody. I've never got the Sammy hype.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Cody should win the TNT title? He's controversial, drawing lots of attention and I think there'd be some interest in seeing how his character evolves with 'his' title. It could blow up his ego, making him even more insufferable.
> 
> Also, dare I say it, but I think Cody has been losing too much. Yes, he gets the blow off wins but there's still the feeling that he's pretty easy to beat now compared to before. He's 2-3 in his last five singles matches.
> 
> I like Sammy but I his reign is sort of meandering with good matches but nothing really establishing him. I still think he has a lot of work to do in order to become a regular upper card guy. Eventually, a teacher vs. student program with Jericho could be the making of him.


Nope I'm also in that camp. Cody defeating Sammy Guevara would give him next-level heat.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Sammy is just..meh. No charisma or personality. Prefer jungleboy over him and thats saying something. Guys like Darby, hangman and MJF and way above him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Quite intrigued how Hook works with Bronson. 

Should be interesting.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

First time in weeks that Rampage feels must-watch.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Cody should win the TNT title? He's controversial, drawing lots of attention and I think there'd be some interest in seeing how his character evolves with 'his' title. It could blow up his ego, making him even more insufferable.
> 
> Also, dare I say it, but I think Cody has been losing too much. Yes, he gets the blow off wins but there's still the feeling that he's pretty easy to beat now compared to before. He's 2-3 in his last five singles matches.
> 
> I like Sammy but I his reign is sort of meandering with good matches but nothing really establishing him. I still think he has a lot of work to do in order to become a regular upper card guy. Eventually, a teacher vs. student program with Jericho could be the making of him.



Cody then parlaying that through an EXECUTIVE LOOPHOLE into the first 

TNT Champion vs The AEW Champion at BATTLE OF THE BELTS 

would be


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Quite intrigued how Hook works with Bronson.
> 
> Should be interesting.












Indeed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 113580
> 
> 
> Indeed.


it just occurred to me that HOOK's theme is by Action Bronson, so they definitely booked HOOK vs Bear Bronson entirely because of a pun.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Can someone find the graphics for me please? I can't use twitter right now cause there's something massive trending and I don't want to accidentally spoil it cause aew haven't got graphics up yet

@Big Booty Bex


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> Can someone find the graphics for me please? I can't use twitter right now cause there's something massive trending and I don't want to accidentally spoil it cause aew haven't got graphics up yet
> 
> @Big Booty Bex


If something massive is trending related to AEW then Cody may have possibly won and turned heel. I guess I'll have to stay off the Internet for the next couple days. See you guys on Friday lol. 

Anyone who posts spoilers in this thread should be banned. It's only God's work lol.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473851605917257732

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473865547683143683

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473867444867538945
Here you go @Firefromthegods, you can copy them if you want to the main OP and delete this post. I don't see one yet for Cody vs. Sammy yet.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Since its inception, I've only watched two things on Rampage. Christian vs Kenny Omega and CM Punk's debut. I think this will be the first full episode I watch, though.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Big Booty Bex said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473851605917257732
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473865547683143683
> 
> ...


I'm not going to touch Cody Sammy for a specific reason. I'm happy to let someone else do it judging by twitter trends right now


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm not going to touch Cody Sammy for a specific reason. I'm happy to let someone else do it judging by twitter trends right now


Here is the final graphic card, Fire. 










Now work your magic.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Can't wait for Cody to save Christmas.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If somebody spoils Rampage i’m buying a plane ticket and you’ll find out in person how not-jolly i can become


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Anybody who posts spoilers will have to live with the fact they've ruined my Son's first Christmas.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

AEW Announces Loaded Card For Rampage Holiday Bash Night II


AEW Rampage will air a special episode on Christmas night. This will give fans a rare pro wrestling treat on Christmas. They will also see the TNT Title




www.ringsidenews.com


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The only spoiler you should know is that HOOK was over like a rover and got a huge pop. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Cody should win the TNT title? He's controversial, drawing lots of attention and I think there'd be some interest in seeing how his character evolves with 'his' title. It could blow up his ego, making him even more insufferable.
> 
> Also, dare I say it, but I think Cody has been losing too much. Yes, he gets the blow off wins but there's still the feeling that he's pretty easy to beat now compared to before. He's 2-3 in his last five singles matches.
> 
> I like Sammy but I his reign is sort of meandering with good matches but nothing really establishing him. I still think he has a lot of work to do in order to become a regular upper card guy. Eventually, a teacher vs. student program with Jericho could be the making of him.


Cool, so you want the TNT title to overshadow the world title?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I mean, I have expected a Cody win for a while, so if he did win it back…who is really surprised?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> Cool, so you want the TNT title to overshadow the world title?


I think at various points, the TNT title has overshadowed the world title several times already


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I think at various points, the TNT title has overshadowed the world title several times already


Yes…when Cody rHHHodes was doing everything he could to bury the title that he “graciously” decided he would never chase.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Forum Dud said:


> Anybody who posts spoilers will have to live with the fact they've ruined my Son's first Christmas.


The fact that you're going to give the gift of Hook to your Son for Christmas tells me you're an amazing father, Forum Dud. Imagine years from now when Hook is inducted into the wrestling Hall of Fame you're going to look at your Son and say "Remember when I gave you the Hook on Christmas?" and your Son will say with a tear in his eye "Yes Dad, I remember when you gave me a Hooker on Christmas." you two will embrace and have a tender moment. Family is everything.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474453685111562240


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> I mean, I have expected a Cody win for a while, so if he did win it back…who is really surprised?


Honestly, putting even a secondary belt on Cody is akin to WWE forcing Roman Reigns. It makes zero sense

The only reason you’d have Cody win here is if the long term plan was to have Malakai Black kill Cody once and for all and win the belt in the process.

Sammy is quite bland,so I’m not opposed to him losing the belt. Maybe Tay Conti teaming up with him will give a bit more juice to get over. He still does awesome matches but his mic work just doesn’t have enough conviction


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I missed this show because I didn't know about the special start time.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Joseph92 said:


> I missed this show because I didn't know about the special start time.


It hasn't aired yet. It airs tonight, Christmas day evening.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RoganJosh said:


> It hasn't aired yet. It airs tonight, Christmas day evening.


Thanks! I thought they aired tonight.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If somebody spoils Rampage i’m buying a plane ticket and you’ll find out in person how not-jolly i can become


Dumbledore dies


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Dumbledore dies


this is kinda funny - i always knew he dies, but it was not front of mind at all

and i am actually reading the book series now, as i never read the later ones

so, in a weird way - you did spoil it for me    

thanks La Parka!


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

Erik. said:


> The only spoiler you should know is that HOOK was over like a rover and got a huge pop.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


Hook Looks like a killer.

Perfectly booked by TK.
Cody bringing more heat is interesting .


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> Honestly, putting even a secondary belt on Cody is akin to WWE forcing Roman Reigns. It makes zero sense
> 
> The only reason you’d have Cody win here is if the long term plan was to have Malakai Black kill Cody once and for all and win the belt in the process.
> 
> Sammy is quite bland,so I’m not opposed to him losing the belt. Maybe Tay Conti teaming up with him will give a bit more juice to get over. He still does awesome matches but his mic work just doesn’t have enough conviction


I was critical about Sammy Guevara winning the title in the first place not just because hes a prune in comparison to Miro but because it felt like nothing more than to give the Rochester fans a 'Moment'. It felt WWEish in its terms of booking and I was worried there was no clear plan for him with the title. 

If they switch the title again on Christmas Day you have to consider whether this belt is becoming a prop now for moment pops as opposed to something that holds any significance. Even if it is to be held by fantastic human such as Cody.


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

Cody should 100% become the champ. It’ll give him even more heat too which I’m hoping leads up to a Cody CM Punk match for Punk to get his first title and Cody to go into a full meltdown and change his attitude.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474604098079141889


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I fuckin got COViD and had to quarantine through Christmas today, hoping tonight’s show lifts my spirits.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone who has managed to avoid spoilers, I commend you. They've been all over the place and I've had the main event and aftermath spoiled. Still tuning in though.

To be honest the title of the Rampage spoiler thread on this very forum was spoiler-ish itself and should've been written another way IMO.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> I fuckin got COViD and had to quarantine through Christmas today, hoping tonight’s show lifts my spirits.


Are you ok?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474780204291735558

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> Are you ok?


Yeah my guy I’m good thanks for asking. Me and a group of 10 friends all got it at the Ravens game, had a sore throat and a lot of fatigue for 4 days but feeling a lot better now. This variant was pretty mild compared to the first time in Dec 2019 when it felt like I was dying in bed lol.



3venflow said:


> Anyone who has managed to avoid spoilers, I commend you. They've been all over the place and I've had the main event and aftermath spoiled. Still tuning in though.
> 
> To be honest the title of the Rampage spoiler thread on this very forum was spoiler-ish itself and should've been written another way IMO.


Yeah I think at this point with all of the buzz going around we all should know what happened, it’s pretty obvious, but watching it unfold should still be great.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Get Sammy out of there asap hes an embarrassment.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Cody >>>> The Young Bucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Doesn't look like Rampage will air on FITE at the same time as the USA, but later. So a heads up for those watching on FITE to avoid this thread/social media. Unless FITE change their countdown clock anyway.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Yeah my guy I’m good thanks for asking. Me and a group of 10 friends all got it at the Ravens game, had a sore throat and a lot of fatigue for 4 days but feeling a lot better now. This variant was pretty mild compared to the first time in Dec 2019 when it felt like I was dying in bed lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think at this point with all of the buzz going around we all should know what happened, it’s pretty obvious, but watching it unfold should still be great.


I take it you should or are now more naturally immune, than vaccinated?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> I take it you should or are now more naturally immune, than vaccinated?


Probably a combination of both, I’m vaxxed but I’m sure my body would be able to fight it better regardless after getting it the first time


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Isiah Cassidy is pretty funny. Feels like he could be a good heel lackey in a less shitty group


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Kinda feel bad for Private Party.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

HOOK, fuck yeah.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

HOOK time baybee


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Welp Hook just loss Cornette as a fan. That guy no selling is wild lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not sure about the no sell but Hook has an awesome offense


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah that no sell was odd but he has a great offense


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

My goodness. He has _the _cleanest, purest technique.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ugh, the female Marko Stunt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why aren John Silver and Layla an on-screen couple


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I don’t get why everyone IMMEDIATELY taps whenever a hold is locked in. It’s a rampant problem in AEW. Build some suspense: “will they!? Won’t they!?”


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It’s ok, Leyla. I’d be mad too if I was a midget.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Seems like Mark Henry’s “it’s time for the main event!” catchphrase is getting over with the fans.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It was a great little match, Leyla Hirsch is very underrated, she should be on Team Taz.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

cody time


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Needs an entourage for his ramp entrance. 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuck this nerd up Cody.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The not as famous Crockett.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Rampage is going against the NFL and NBA tonight. Expect a rough rating.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Rampage is going against the NFL and NBA tonight. Expect a rough rating.


And it is Christmas, i expect people being with their families


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cody, a true babyface in peril. 😄😄


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Omg still running with Brody Lee was the greatest TNT champion


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Is it wrong that I really wish AEW would shut up about Brodie Lee?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Omg still running with Brody Lee was the greatest TNT champion


Rhodes will claim otherwise once he actually goes heel. 😂😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brodie’s 1 year death anniversary is tomorrow so I don’t even mind the references. It’s the fact they do it year round that just comes off as weird.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Omg still running with Brody Lee was the greatest TNT champion


Yeah i'm getting tired of that, thats basically saying "yeah Darby, Sammy, Miro and Cody was alright champions but they wasn't as good as Brodie and neither is any future tnt champions". I miss him and its terrible he died, but enough with the greatest tnt champion of all time shit, cause lets be honest you wouldn't be saying that if he was still alive.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Rhodes will claim otherwise once he actually goes heel.


That'll get some heat for sure.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i'm getting tired of that, thats basically saying "yeah Darby, Sammy, Miro and Cody was alright champions but they wasn't as good as Brodie and neither is any future tnt champions". I miss him and its terrible he died, but enough with the greatest tnt champion of all time shit, cause lets be honest you wouldn't be saying that if he was still alive.


Yeah it's unearned, some folk just handle death terribly. Like his reign is definitely awesome if you just look at the squash and match when he drops it back, but you'd have to ignore the filler middle heavily to consider it the greatest.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that would've been one of the best dives of the year if he got all of it


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i'm getting tired of that, thats basically saying "yeah Darby, Sammy, Miro and Cody was alright champions but they wasn't as good as Brodie and neither is any future tnt champions". I miss him and its terrible he died, but enough with the greatest tnt champion of all time shit, cause lets be honest you wouldn't be saying that if he was still alive.



Also doesn’t make sense since he had a short reign and just held it while Cody went away for like 2 months.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bad news Sammy, Tay doesn’t like jabronis.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Look at the racial unity on Christmas!! 

Love it lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That mf


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really hate that they did a Cody Rhodes title win on a taped show because it was impossible to avoid being spoiled... Even people in here openly hinting at it LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Is it wrong that I really wish AEW would shut up about Brodie Lee?



No. It gets old.


"Hey you know this guy died from lung issues while working for us under a pandemic?"


Well we're finna remind you again! And cmon, we all know he ain't the best TNT champ ever.


Anyways.


Cody rules. Squashed that nerd.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL! Cody Wins!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Araxen said:


> LOL! Cody Wins!


The new LOL CENA WINS!


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Sammy was boring but cody..








I was good all year, I don't deserve this punishment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Also doesn’t make sense since he had a short reign and just held it while Cody went away for like 2 months.


Exactly, its just not true, its just being said cause he died and not because he was actually was the greatest TNT champion. And they're gonna continue telling us no TNT champion they ever have will be as good as Brodie its fucking stupid. He won it in a squash match, and he lost it in a great match, but there was nothing in between at all memorable and it was a very short reign and he was essentially just holding it and keeping warm until Cody came back.

I understand talking about him on his death anniversary, but they fucking bring his name up anytime theres a tnt title match, as if he had some legendary run with it which he didn't. They put his kid on the show here and there, they took his twitter thing he always said "Its Wednesday and you know what that means" and made it a permanent thing they say at the start of every show, i'm surprised they haven't renamed the company or an entire show after Brodie. 

He was a good wrestler but they're honoring him constantly as if he was Hulk Hogan or something.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Actually one of the better Rampage episodes, in my book. JB vs Cassidy was good; right guy came out on top obviously. It was nice seeing Cassidy on TV in an actual match — he’s a talented performer.

The Hirsch/Statlander match was better than most of the TBS title tournament matches. Solid women’s match there.

Hook looked great. He has good music, he’s confident and smooth in the ring and the fans are behind him big time.

Cody winning the title again — interested to see where they go with this. Obviously a full on heel turn. Hooks both arms like he’s going to do the pedigree, beats the super over younger talent, has his whole entourage come out to celebrate — yeah, this was the most blatant act of his yet.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@LifeInCattleClass 

You can not defend this. Prepare for the TNT Title to begin dwarfing the World title again, and more importantly, Cody is going to fucking bury Page’s reign due to more Cody segments.

I’m sick to my fucking stomach.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lmao they blocked the comments on the post when they announce the new champion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> Cody winning the title again — interested to see where they go with this. Obviously a full on heel turn. Hooks both arms like he’s going to do the pedigree, beats the super over younger talent, has his whole entourage come out to celebrate — yeah, this was the most blatant act of his yet.


He had pyro and his entire entourage out when he beat Jungle Boy, too. There is no heel turn. You can’t keep claiming over and over that this shit with Cody is leading to a heel turn.

Jesus Christ this motherfucker really is Cody rHHHodes.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Lmao they blocked the comments on the post when they announce the new champion.


They know they're wrong to make cody champ.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> You can not defend this. Prepare for the TNT Title to begin dwarfing the World title again, and more importantly, Cody is going to fucking bury Page’s reign due to more Cody segments.
> 
> I’m sick to my fucking stomach.


I think that Cody is one of the most interesting characters on the show, even if it is for dubious reasons. For whatever reason, half the comments I see about Sammy Guevara is that they don't like him as a babyface.



bdon said:


> He had pyro and his entire entourage out when he beat Jungle Boy, too. There is no heel turn. You can’t keep claiming over and over that this shit with Cody is leading to a heel turn.
> 
> Jesus Christ this motherfucker really is Cody rHHHodes.


HHH was a heel for nearly his entire career....


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I think that Cody is one of the most interesting characters on the show, even if it is for dubious reasons. For whatever reason, half the comments I see about Sammy Guevara is that they don't like him as a babyface.
> 
> 
> 
> HHH was a heel for nearly his entire career....


Cody doesn’t have to PORTRAY the same character to show that Cory Garrett Runnels HAS the same CHARACTER as Paul Levesque.

This mf’er does not care about anyone but Cody rHHHodes.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

In case you guys were not aware, that’s the son of the American Dream Dusty Rhodes and the grandson of a plumber.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope that Cody runs it back with Ogogo LOL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I hope that Cody runs it back with Ogogo LOL


Ogogo should become the midget killer and start destroying everyone under 5’9. He will have no shortage of opponents.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TK pushing Cody against the will of the fans is no different than Vince pushing Roman.

Hopefully TK comes to his senses.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> TK pushing Cody against the will of the fans is no different than Vince pushing Roman.
> 
> Hopefully TK comes to his senses.


Cody being worse. Roman is just a talent at the end of the day. Cody is doing this while having a symbolic executive role. He’s the modern day Verne Gagne. 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> TK pushing Cody against the will of the fans is no different than Vince pushing Roman.
> 
> Hopefully TK comes to his senses.


People will ignore this.

And at least Roman looks the part.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

At the end of the day, I think this is better for the TNT title because people are going to be cheering hard for Cody Rhodes to lose


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> At the end of the day, I think this is better for the TNT title because people are going to be cheering hard for Cody Rhodes to lose


And it is terrible for your young, first-time World Champion, Adam Page. Cody is going to go overboard with the booking of his shitty fucking tv title in order to one-up the “prestigious” World Title.

Page might as well fucking throw that title in a garbage can now.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

*Jungle Boy vs Isaiah Kassidy*

JB had a nice run up the ropes into a dropkick and Kassidy hit a nice tornillo dive. It started out well but then they started kicking out of the ki krusher's and poisonrana's which I didn't like. We had interference from HFO then Jurassic Express and HFO went at it. JB then hit his stf and won it. 

Ricky Starks took credit for screwing over Dante Martin in his match with MJF for the Dynamite Diamond Ring. We still haven't gotten any explanation on why Dante turned on Lio Rush or Team Taz, though at this point.

Miro got a vignette where he said he will return with no flaws and said he will become champion. 

*Hook vs Bear Bronson*

Wasn't a fan of this one at all. Hook took a sitout driver then no sold it. Bear took a hard head and arm suplex on his neck and then was choked out with the tazmission. Hook just isn't big enough to buy him throwing around Bear like that. Tony Nese was shown watching from the stands.

Bear Country is a good example of why Vince doesn't feature tag teams much. One of the members gets injured and then both are basically useless while still getting the same pay.

Eddie Kingston said he respected Daniel Garcia cheating to win. He said him, Santana and Ortiz will take on Garcia and 2.0 in a trios match. 

*Kris Statlander vs Leyla Hirsch*

Neither girl got an entrance here. Kris looked at least a foot taller than Leyla. Kris ended up winning this with a nudo out of nowhere. Leyla was good here stiffing Kris and using her small stature to take down Kris, but she's a tough one to book. She's small so she should kind of be the face but she wrestles like a heel and just doesn't come across as a face.

Sammy and Cody (with Arn) did a splitscreen promo. Arn talked about how he's been chewing out Cody and he should be upset, then Sammy said he's mad too at being underrated. He said he would carry Cody today which I didn't like since that broke kayfabe. 

*TNT Title - Sammy Guevara (c) vs Cody Rhodes*

The only way Sammy should really lose this is if Cody goes full heel here and wins it that way. Cody got the big entrance here, which Arn wasn't allowed to join in on. Lee Johnson and Arn's son also came out then were immediately sent back. No idea on that one.

David Crockett was out here to present the winner with the title.

Cody got rushed early with a big drop kick and some other moves then took a walk into the crowd to stall. Cody came back in and got beat up some then hit a nice Cody cutter. We had what felt like a long commercial break during the match and after, Sammy hit double jump Cody cutter. Sammy then hit a cross rhodes and landed hard on a double jump 450 to the outside. Sammy went for a running hurricanrana and was caught and thrown into the front row. Cody hit a disaster kick and Sammy sold it well, then Sammy sold a cross rhodes well. Cody blocked a 630 with his knees and won after 2 cross rhodes and a sitout double underhook piledriver. I thought this was a good match with Sammy using some of Cody's moves against him to upstage him and Cody working like a heel here against him.

While Cody winning continues that storyline, it hurts Sammy and Miro. Miro shouldn't of lost to Sammy but it looks worse since Sammy ended up just becoming a transitional champion to Cody. It didn't seem like there was a ton of planning involved with Miro losing to Sammy and this result furthers that. Meanwhile, if the plan all along was to have Sammy lose to Cody, you could have made a story out of it to make it better. Doing this on the Christmas version of Rampage also didn't make much sense since a large portion of the AEW audience probably isn't tuning in.

*Overall thoughts:* I liked two of the four matches and had some changes been made, I might have liked all four of them. They just did too much in the opener and Hook's offense wasn't believeable.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’d have been fine if winning resulted in Cody turning heel. He didn’t. This story fucking sucks just like Cody rHHHodes fucking sucks.

On sight, motherfucker. You bleached blonde dipshit. On fucking sight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> *I’d have been fine if winning resulted in Cody turning heel. *He didn’t. This story fucking sucks just like Cody rHHHodes fucking sucks.
> 
> On sight, motherfucker. You bleached blonde dipshit. On fucking sight.


Somehow, I find that very hard to believe


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

Erik. said:


> The only spoiler you should know is that HOOK was over like a rover and got a huge pop.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


After watching Rampage, the audio did no justice to the crowd pop. The Colosseum was ERUPTING for Hook. They almost rioted when they knew Hook was the next match but they were taking forever in between matches.

Also, after the cameras went off Cody, Tony Khan and entourage were in the ring, and the crowd was chanting SEND HOOK again, so Tony got them to bring Hook back out. He walked to the ring fully clothed and slapped Cody in the face.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Let it be said that them dragging out Cody's heel turn to this extent, isn't going to make it any more "epic" when it finally happens.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Somehow, I find that very hard to believe


If he actually turned, I wouldn’t be happy with him winning, but I would at least appreciate them telling a story. This does nothing for the Cody character.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was a really good hour of wrestling. The big surprise to me was the women's match which was very fluid and entertaining. Statlander looks pretty much ready for a big push. Leyla has improved a ton but her lack of height makes it a challenge pushing her far beyond where she's at now. 

JB vs Kassidy was a fun high speed opener, reminiscent of WCW starting with the cruiserweights. Kassidy was trying really hard here to show his character since Private Party have become very marginalized this year.

Hook has an incredible 'something' about him that you can't teach. I liked the match except the inexplicable no sell. I can understand a Sting doing that being a legend with mystique, but not this upstart rookie. Even so, Hook's offense is great and the way he glides across the ring is quite captivating.

The main event was MOTN and an excellent match. I liked Cody as the aggressor a lot more than the get beaten up then lolCodywins. In every way he is superior as a heel. Not that he turned heel tonight - it's still very unclear where they're going with him - but he worked the heel role here. There's such mixed signals with Cody. Even Arn was heel-like in the split screen where Cody didn't say a word as if Sammy was beneath him. Cody powerbombing Sammy into the fans could also be interpreted as a subtle detail. There were numerous heelish things and yet he was joined by his babyface brother and NF trainees after the match and everything seemed as normal.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> There were numerous heelish things and yet he was joined by his babyface brother and NF trainees after the match and everything seemed as normal


Because he is a piece of shit who refuses to commit to anything, because he knows playing both sides of the fence keeps a reaction, even if it buries everyone around him who can’t work their given role.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bdon said:


> And it is terrible for your young, first-time World Champion, Adam Page. Cody is going to go overboard with the booking of his shitty fucking tv title in order to one-up the “prestigious” World Title.
> 
> Page might as well fucking throw that title in a garbage can now.


Jon moxley didnt get overshadowed by a cody run, I doubt page will either if he's as talented as people say


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Hook doesn't look like a dude who is 201 lbs (which is what AEW is advertising him as). And he totally no sold the Rikishi driver and was throwing around a guy 3 times his size. He ain't no Brock Lesnar or Goldberg. He's going to get exposed real soon but the fact of the matter still remains that he's over with the crowd despite not establishing whether he's a heel or a face.

I don't quite understand the Cody Triple HGH comparison. He won a secondary title. Before all these posters start comparing Cody to Triple HGH, they should ask themselves 1 very fundamental question; how many times did Cody win the world title in AEW?

I don't necessarily agree with the title change, as Sammy should have kept it for a while but it's not the end of the world. Given the reactions that Cody is getting, I think he should turn heel.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Jon moxley didnt get overshadowed by a cody run, I doubt page will either if he's as talented as people say


Moxley absolutely got overshadowed by Cody. Moxley had 2 minute segments in a broom closet while Cody was on for 20+ minutes weekly. Not to mention openly saying that the TNT Title was the most important title in the world, burying the World Title.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They don´t need to officially turn Cody, but it´s time they play it up and use his (EVP) status to elevate some other wrestlers. They have so many directionless heels in the company AND they are clearly planning to turn the Bucks/Omega face down the line, re-unite with Hangman against the Cole faction. 

So why not show regular backstage segments like say Dan Lambert approaching Cody, telling him how he always respected the old school approach of the Rhodes family unlike The Elite geeks. He´d like to offer the service of former UFC world heavyweight champion JDS as a personal bodyguard, cause these fans seem to hate Cody. All he wants is a world tag team title shot for his boys Page/Scorpio in exchange. To which Cody just says: Protection? I don´t I think I need protection. The fans love me. About your boys. I like The Boys. You seen it? Great show. I´ll think about it. 

Cody needs to ramp it up to 1000 in terms of roster interactions. Another week he´s in a backstage segment with Team Taz, trying to leech of Hook´s popularity in a segment. Another classic power abuse trait, always book yourself with the hot act. 

Next week he has a little run in with the Varsity Blondes. You know I got my ass handed to me by Malakai Black, too. Of course in the end, I always win. So if you need some advice. Don´t hesitate to ask. More nuclear heat.

Next week a run in with The Pinnacle to progress the Wardlow storyline. MJF says as a three time diamong ring champion myself, obviously undefeated unlike you, I know the jealousy of these mid people. Protection is important. Cody says I know, smirks at Wardlow and walks away. MJF freaks out.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Best rampage in a while.
It certainly has the tongues wagging.
I just want to see Cody drawing more and more heat.
I am stealing this idea off another poster but it needs a refresh - Hopefully Cody continues his “saviour of wrestling” schtick and openly uses his EVP privileges to get members of a potential stable to hold the world title and tag title whilst he owns the TNT title… meanwhile shoving his prowess down our throats so even his most ardent defenders turn on him … then he turns heel and then someone (I don’t know who) brings him down to earth.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

It's great to see so many of you coming round to the brilliant work Cody is doing.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> I don’t get why everyone IMMEDIATELY taps whenever a hold is locked in. It’s a rampant problem in AEW. Build some suspense: “will they!? Won’t they!?”


You've just proved you have never been on the receiving end of a submission move


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Out of the 3 evp acts of omega, cody and the bucks, It honestly feels like aew has outgrown both cody and the bucks at this point.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> You can not defend this. Prepare for the TNT Title to begin dwarfing the World title again, and more importantly, Cody is going to fucking bury Page’s reign due to more Cody segments.
> 
> I’m sick to my fucking stomach.


Lol, what do you mean - I told you he was in a heel turn process, right?

this was a key block in that - course I can defend it

especially as it might lead to Cody / Hangman in the future


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was a great Rampage - solid opener

they sent Hook and he was awesome again - i loved the no-sell / cause it reminded you of Sting straight away - sold the same way. Which told you ‘this kid is on par with a legend in AEW’

Womens match was good, but I skipped through it a bit (was keen on the main event)

ME was great, Cody played to the boos, Sammy gave a good effort - I love the rolling Cross Rhodes into Tiger Driver finisher - it looks brutal


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This was a great Rampage - solid opener
> 
> they sent Hook and he was awesome again - i loved the no-sell / cause it reminded you of Sting straight away - sold the same way. Which told you ‘this kid is on par with a legend in AEW’


Reminded me more of his dad. Also looks like he has great judo techniques, the way he effortlessly gave Bronson a Family Plex.  Seems he know how to use angles and leverage. He´ll probably gain 20-25 pounds with age, but the whole gimmick will depend on him making all the suplexes look legit.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> He had pyro and his entire entourage out when he beat Jungle Boy, too. There is no heel turn. You can’t keep claiming over and over that this shit with Cody is leading to a heel turn.
> 
> Jesus Christ this motherfucker really is Cody rHHHodes.


 At least Triple H had the decency to work heel for the majority of his career.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol, what do you mean - I told you he was in a heel turn process, right?
> 
> this was a key block in that - course I can defend it
> 
> especially as it might lead to Cody / Hangman in the future


How does this possibly lead to Cody and Hangman in the future? This only leads to Cody shoving himself and that shitty fucking title down everyone’s throat and burying the World Title.

Him winning does NOTHING for the growth of the character.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ElTerrible said:


> They don´t need to officially turn Cody, but it´s time they play it up and use his (EVP) status to elevate some other wrestlers. They have so many directionless heels in the company AND they are clearly planning to turn the Bucks/Omega face down the line, re-unite with Hangman against the Cole faction.
> 
> So why not show regular backstage segments like say Dan Lambert approaching Cody, telling him how he always respected the old school approach of the Rhodes family unlike The Elite geeks. He´d like to offer the service of former UFC world heavyweight champion JDS as a personal bodyguard, cause these fans seem to hate Cody. All he wants is a world tag team title shot for his boys Page/Scorpio in exchange. To which Cody just says: Protection? I don´t I think I need protection. The fans love me. About your boys. I like The Boys. You seen it? Great show. I´ll think about it.
> 
> ...


So, you want the midcard title act to be the star of the show and bury your young, first time World Champion’s reign.

Cool story, bro.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> How does this possibly lead to Cody and Hangman in the future? This only leads to Cody shoving himself and that shitty fucking title down everyone’s throat and burying the World Title.
> 
> Him winning does NOTHING for the growth of the character.


i explained it before - you said you‘d wait the 3 months for the heel turn - same time as Hangman took to win the title - 2 years, which we’re fast approaching from Cody declaring he’ll ‘never go for the world title’

don‘t bag the story just because you don‘t like the character


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i explained it before - you said you‘d wait the 3 months for the heel turn - same time as Hangman took to win the title - 2 years, which we’re fast approaching from Cody declaring he’ll ‘never go for the world title’
> 
> don‘t bag the story just because you don‘t like the character


He has 3 months, correct, and he just won back HIS title WITHOUT the heel turn. I was hoping (against hope) that with everyone (my brother included) mentioning spoilers that Cody would actually lose to send him on the path towards a heel turn, but alas, he just…won.

Like this is not good stuff. If he does turn heel within the next 3 months, then they are going to have to fast track the thing that sends him down that road. This was a perfectly logical moment to have him either win via a full-fledged heel turn or to once again lose and send him to a place that he can’t return. That loss could have catapulted him towards finding his way into a feud with Hangman where his penchant for over bookings would drum up interest in Hangman’s first title reign.

Can we agree on that? You know Cody is going to overbook the ever-loving fuck out of his TNT Title reign, and the World Title certainly won’t be receiving that kind of booking. As we all know, the World Title does not take precedence over anything, but Cody will have no qualms overdoing his TNT Title reign…again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> He has 3 months, correct, and he just won back HIS title WITHOUT the heel turn. I was hoping (against hope) that with everyone (my brother included) mentioning spoilers that Cody would actually lose to send him on the path towards a heel turn, but alas, he just…won.
> 
> Like this is not good stuff. If he does turn heel within the next 3 months, then they are going to have to fast track the thing that sends him down that road. This was a perfectly logical moment to have him either win via a full-fledged heel turn or to once again lose and send him to a place that he can’t return. That loss could have catapulted him towards finding his way into a feud with Hangman where his penchant for over bookings would drum up interest in Hangman’s first title reign.
> 
> Can we agree on that? You know Cody is going to overbook the ever-loving fuck out of his TNT Title reign, and the World Title certainly won’t be receiving that kind of booking. As we all know, the World Title does not take precedence over anything, but Cody will have no qualms overdoing his TNT Title reign…again.


i mean, TNT is the tv title - it always has a very dominant spot on tv regardless of champion / because it always gets defended on tv

but i don’t think he’ll overshadow Hangman, who is in a red hot Danielson story, who has a Mox story waiting and who i think will have a Cody story on the horizon


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i mean, TNT is the tv title - it always has a very dominant spot on tv regardless of champion / because it always gets defended on tv
> 
> but i don’t think he’ll overshadow Hangman, who is in a red hot Danielson story, who has a Mox story waiting and who i think will have a Cody story on the horizon


He made sure to book himself and the TNT Title over Mox when Mox was the biggest needle mover on the roster.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> He made sure to book himself and the TNT Title over Mox when Mox was the biggest needle mover on the roster.


talk 2021


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> talk 2021


But we can’t use 2021, because he was taking a forced backseat to Omega and the Bucks. They are no longer champions, and now Cody is. So, we have history (opposite a Moxley World Title reign) to hypothesize how a Cody TNT Title reign will go opposite a Hangman (who already faces adversity in staying over as a first time champ) will go.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> But we can’t use 2021, because he was taking a forced backseat to Omega and the Bucks. They are no longer champions, and now Cody is. So, we have history (opposite a Moxley World Title reign) to hypothesize how a Cody TNT Title reign will go opposite a Hangman (who already faces adversity in staying over as a first time champ) will go.


of course you have to talk 2021 - it is the most relevant and recent year

you keep blasting a guy when he carried a growing company in 2020 as one of the biggest stars, but don’t want to give props to him for taking a backseat in 2021

now, with Mox and Kenny, two top stars gone (and Hangman still earning stripes), you want to blast him again for taking his rightful place in the top 10 of the card

3% main events in 2021, no PPV main events, less matches than all the other EVPs, Darby

68% win rate, lower than Kenny, Hangman, Darby and more

talk about it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> of course you have to talk 2021 - it is the most relevant and recent year
> 
> you keep blasting a guy when he carried a growing company in 2020 as one of the biggest stars, but don’t want to give props to him for taking a backseat in 2021
> 
> ...


I have given him credit for taking a forced backseat that he even commented on in Say Vlog, “Everyone has a bit of Cody exhaustion”.

He was never going to be allowed by TK, Omega, and the Bucks to pull the shit he did opposite Moxley’s reign. As soon as Omega disappears, we start up the goddamn Cody show again. Notice how much TV and story time the Cody/Malakai/Andrade/Pac shit has consumed lately?

Cody going back to his old ways does Hangman any favors in “finding his footing”. You are smart enough to know this.

If he treats the TNT title with all of the same importance that it has received when Darby and Sammy and Miro won it, then I’ll give him props for acting like the midcard champion that he is. The problem is that we all know, whether you want to admit it or not, he is going to overbook the shit out of the TNT title while the World Title just gets typical, run-of-the-mill bullshit.

Cody is going to eat TV time and portray his on-screen character like he’s AEW’s ‘98 Austin.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I have given him credit for taking a forced backseat that he even commented on in Say Vlog, “Everyone has a bit of Cody exhaustion”.
> 
> He was never going to be allowed by TK, Omega, and the Bucks to pull the shit he did opposite Moxley’s reign. As soon as Omega disappears, we start up the goddamn Cody show again. Notice how much TV and story time the Cody/Malakai/Andrade/Pac shit has consumed lately?
> 
> ...


‘forced backseat’ - sure, not thinking its his own call like an EVP

I think Cody going to his old ways does Hangman a LOT of favours - as they’ll be facing each other in 2022

you won’t give him props if he treats the TNT title the same as Miro, Darby and Sammy - cause you won’t acknowledge it - you’ll bitch every time he’s on tv and when he wins

but don’t worry - i’ve dedicated myself to checking the stats now / and I’ll be along with receipts

Sammy Singles wins in 2021 - 12 / 14 - 85%
TNT title matches in 2021 - 6

Miro singles wins in 2021 - 14 / 16 - 87%
TNT title matches in 2021 - 10

Darby singles wins in 2021 - 21 / 25 (one handicap match) - 84%
TNT title matches in 2021 - 10

Cody singles wins in 2021 - 12 / 14 - 85%
TNT title matches in 2021 - 1

talk about it

ps> not a single solitary time in 2021 did you give him props for taking a backseat - it was the same BS all the time - admit that shit


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> You've just proved you have never been on the receiving end of a submission move


Huh? This is supposed to be a sports based presentation, mirroring real sports/MMA, etc. In MMA, when a hold gets locked in they don’t tap immediately. They fight the submission — whichever one it — as best they can for as long as they can.

I don’t know where you or AEW is seeing people tap immediately like that but it’s anything but real and looks ridiculous that every single time they do it that way.

“I just proved I’ve never been on the receiving end of a submission.” What a nonsensical thing to say. No one anywhere does what they’re doing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘forced backseat’ - sure, not thinking its his own call like an EVP
> 
> I think Cody going to his old ways does Hangman a LOT of favours - as they’ll be facing each other in 2022
> 
> ...


Motherfucker, look here. I have ALWAYS said it isn’t about wins and goddamn losses. It is about Cody, the supposed guy holding himself to midcard titles, presenting himself and HIS title (only when he has it) as being as important as the World Title and its champion. Miro and Sammy and Darby had “matches” without any overbooked bullshit storytelling devices to drum up interest. Cody gets glitz and fucking glamour, storytelling devices with the “oh, the weekl y challenge is draining him” while they got matches on fucking Rampage.

Fuck you, man. You want to pretend he books himself like a midcard champ the same way as them, then fuck you. I won’t waste my time discussing nuances shit with you anymore.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Motherfucker, look here. I have ALWAYS said it isn’t about wins and goddamn losses. It is about Cody, the supposed guy holding himself to midcard titles, presenting himself and HIS title (only when he has it) as being as important as the World Title and its champion. Miro and Sammy and Darby had “matches” without any overbooked bullshit storytelling devices to drum up interest. Cody gets glitz and fucking glamour, storytelling devices with the “oh, the weekl y challenge is draining him” while they got matches on fucking Rampage.
> 
> Fuck you, man. You want to pretend he books himself like a midcard champ the same way as them, then fuck you. I won’t waste my time discussing nuances shit with you anymore.


3% of the main event in 2021

talk about it bdon!

never gave him props in 2021

admit that shit!

same win/loss record as the other TNT title holders

submit your will to mine!

Darby and Miro had Way more story than Cody in 2021

bow at my feet!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ps> not a single solitary time in 2021 did you give him props for taking a backseat - it was the same BS all the time - admit that shit


Search my history. I have spoke with you, specifically, about him taking a backseat between DoN and the Malakai story (that rightfully predicted Cody would win), but prior to that, he was forcing a QT Marshall story that no one wanted down our fucking throats and booking a match against Ogogo as goddamn saving the world from racial fucking inequalities and making it a Country vs goddamn Country feud.

“talk about it”


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TALK ABOUT IT!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Search my history. I have spoke with you, specifically, about him taking a backseat between DoN and the Malakai story (that rightfully predicted Cody would win), but prior to that, he was forcing a QT Marshall story that no one wanted down our fucking throats and booking a match against Ogogo as goddamn saving the world from racial fucking inequalities and making it a Country vs goddamn Country feud.
> 
> “talk about it”


Malakai v Cody singles 2/1

in tags 1/1

talk about it!

quote your props vs your disses!

admit that shit


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Malakai v Cody singles 2/1
> 
> in tags 1/1
> 
> ...


It isn’t about the Wins and Losses. It’s about the presentation.

Thanos is 1 and 1 against the Avengers, too, but who was the story about the entire fucking time?

And I tried to find the post or two, but it is way too hard to sift through the bitching. He gives me too much weekly ammo by being a shit storyteller who lacks psychology. Lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> It isn’t about the Wins and Losses. It’s about the presentation.
> 
> Thanos is 1 and 1 against the Avengers, too, but who was the story about the entire fucking time?
> 
> And I tried to find the post or two, but it is way too hard to sift through the bitching. He gives me too much weekly ammo by being a shit storyteller who lacks psychology. Lmao


You’ll find no posts with props is why - at least not any that reflects the MAGNITUDE of his backseat taking in 2021

and he’s been in 3% of the main events, thereby putting him at a lower presentation than all the EVPs and Hangman

if you want to argue ‘entrances’ you have to lob Malakai Black in there, as well as the Bucks, as well as Adam Cole - all with over the top entrances - sure, he’s the only one with a middle of the ramp thingie. But Black is the only one with a ‘lights out’

you don’t wanna talk about it is the problem


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You’ll find no posts with props is why - at least not any that reflects the MAGNITUDE of his backseat taking in 2021
> 
> and he’s been in 3% of the main events, thereby putting him at a lower presentation than all the EVPs and Hangman
> 
> ...


Nah, I haven’t said anything about the entrance, because others were finally given good entrances. The Cody entrance no longer bothers me. Check it: show me the last time I complained about his entrance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Nah, I haven’t said anything about the entrance, because others were finally given good entrances. The Cody entrance no longer bothers me. Check it: show me the last time I complained about his entrance.


I don’t know if you complained about it - I said ‘if you wanted to argue entrances….’ - ie> i don’t know if that was part of your ‘Cody presentation’ thing


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I don’t know if you complained about it - I said ‘if you wanted to argue entrances….’ - ie> i don’t know if that was part of your ‘Cody presentation’ thing


Oh. Nah, the “presentation” thing is moreso about the way he makes his matches the biggest spectacle of the show to try and be the last thing everyone talks about. Instead of being the midcard act that he is as the holder of a midcard title, he overbooks his matches and stories in a way befitting the star of the show, which SHOULD be the world champion if anyone but isn’t in AEW.

Can you honestly say that spring and summer of 2021 wasn’t the Cody and Jericho show?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Oh. Nah, the “presentation” thing is moreso about the way he makes his matches the biggest spectacle of the show to try and be the last thing everyone talks about. Instead of being the midcard act that he is as the holder of a midcard title, he overbooks his matches and stories in a way befitting the star of the show, which SHOULD be the world champion if anyone but isn’t in AEW.
> 
> Can you honestly say that spring and summer of 2021 wasn’t the Cody and Jericho show?


Of course I can honestly say it - it was way more the Jericho show than anything

in fact, I think Jericho is a LOT more of everything you supposedly hate of Cody / like 10x more


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great episode. Love HOOK. Cody’s turn is picking up steam now 😄


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Of course I can honestly say it - it was way more the Jericho show than anything
> 
> *in fact, I think Jericho is a LOT more of everything you supposedly hate of Cody / like 10x more*


We can agree on something.

Only difference is that Jericho was a draw. When Cody was eating 20+ minutes weekly (and yes, his tv time was averaging more than 20 minutes due to the entrances and commercials), the shows were barely hitting 700k viewers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> We can agree on something.


Oh, i think we agree on 75% of things at least

its just Cody, Bucks and ‘wwe-lite vs not wwe-lite’ at the best of times

that’s not a bad record


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oh, i think we agree on 75% of things at least
> 
> its just Cody, Bucks and ‘wwe-lite vs not wwe-lite’ at the best of times
> 
> that’s not a bad record


It’s a worse percentage (by about 25%) than the number of times Cody has had a match and not overbooked it in order to try and steal the evenings spotlight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> It’s a worse percentage (by about 25%) than the number of times Cody has had a match and not overbooked it in order to try and steal the evenings spotlight.


oof, gonna need you to cite the examples in 2021 there chief

please, a full analysis of all his matches, k thx


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oof, gonna need you to cite the examples in 2021 there chief
> 
> please, a full analysis of all his matches, k thx


Lmao


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I've never seen two people argue over Cody this much. I mean it's ear that one dude is a die hard Cody fanboy and the other is a rational person.

I hope they can figure out which one they are.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I've never seen two people argue over Cody this much. I mean it's ear that one dude is a die hard Cody fanboy and the other is a rational person.
> 
> I hope they can figure out which one they are.


its ear you say? 

then have a listen ‘3% of the main event’


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I am 100% for Cody winning because Sammy was a terrible champion and doesn't feel authentic at all.
Cody has heat, maybe too much real hate, because fuck him and his stupid family (Arn, Brandie) THEY ALL LEGIT SUCK, and that reality show proved that.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Sammy was God awful and how he is considered a pillar is beyond me. He's awful.

Cody is 100 times better. So good decision to make him champion.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475137431401910280

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That was a really enjoyable Christmas day Rampage tbh.

I don't watch Rampage often unless there's a specific match on there that interests me or I'm told of a good match or promo etc. - but thoroughly enjoyed it. A real good hour of wrestling television.

Interested to see where Sammy Guevara goes from here - I don't think he's really cutting it much as a face, whilst he's relatively over with the crowd, he just doesn't come across as a face to me and now the Inner Circle are pretty much no longer a thing, I struggle to see where he goes from here.

Oh and put Leyla Hirsch on TV more. Thanks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Worth posting here too 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921841960423448584


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Worth posting here too


I feel that unless you bring kryptonite to the ring, Hook should no sell everything lol. I thought people were trolling online when they said Hook slapped Cody but it really did happen.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its ear you say?
> 
> then have a listen ‘3% of the main event’


Why are you keeping track of how often Cody is in the "main event"? Especially, if it is ad rarely as you say.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully Cody buries Hook.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why are you keeping track of how often Cody is in the "main event"? Especially, if it is ad rarely as you say.


it was to prove a point

he’s been in the ME so few in 2021, it was easy to look up


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> I feel that unless you bring kryptonite to the ring, Hook should no sell everything lol. I thought people were trolling online when they said Hook slapped Cody but it really did happen.
> 
> View attachment 113784
> 
> ...


And like we saw last night, like his father, Hook no sells piledrivers. Want to take a guess what Cody's finisher is currently? 

That's right, a piledriver.

Dare I say this is Long. Term. Booking?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Who keeps track of how often someone is in the "main event"?





LifeInCattleClass said:


> it was to prove a point
> 
> he’s been in the ME so few in 2021, it was easy to look up


It's such a strange thing to measure regardless of who is measuring it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's such a strange thing to measure regardless of who is measuring it.


is it really?

took me all of 5 min to look up and calculate

fail to see what is so strange about it


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bdon said:


> It isn’t about the Wins and Losses. It’s about the presentation.
> 
> Thanos is 1 and 1 against the Avengers, too, but who was the story about the entire fucking time?
> 
> And I tried to find the post or two, but it is way too hard to sift through the bitching. He gives me too much weekly ammo by being a shit storyteller who lacks psychology. Lmao


Like the cody darby feud that darby won despite taking more losses? What about the mjf feud that was dominated by MJF but disregarded cuz cody lost dirty?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> Huh? This is supposed to be a sports based presentation, mirroring real sports/MMA, etc. In MMA, when a hold gets locked in they don’t tap immediately. They fight the submission — whichever one it — as best they can for as long as they can.
> 
> I don’t know where you or AEW is seeing people tap immediately like that but it’s anything but real and looks ridiculous that every single time they do it that way.
> 
> “I just proved I’ve never been on the receiving end of a submission.” What a nonsensical thing to say. No one anywhere does what they’re doing.


You are now using a bigger shovel , stop digging while you are behind


----------

